# Can a networked DirecTiVo Series2 be used with Tivo Desktop or HMO?



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I successfully networked my DirecTiVo series2 using PTVnet and a USB adapter with a wireless ethernet bridge. Let me know if anyone needs help with this type of networking.

I can ping, telnet, and FTP from my PC to my DirecTiVo.

Will TiVo Desktop or HMO work with my networked DirecTiVo?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

You can run TivoDesktop to listen to music and view pictures stored on your computer. It won't work for video.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

How? 
I installed TivoDesktop fine, but I get the message "There are no DVRs available on the network".

Like I said, I can ping, telnet, and FTP. I also closed the firewall to make sure that was not causing the problem.

I was hoping someone who is using TivoDesktop with a DirecTiVo could tell me how they got their system to work.

Does the DirecTiVo need to be added to my TiVo account? 
I tried to add it to my account on the TiVo website, but I get a message telling me I can't because its a DirecTiVo and that I need to call DirecTV.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is another question:
On the Share Music & Photos section of TivoDesktop and it states at the bottom: To listen to music on your TiVO DVRs, go to TiVo Central and select "Music, Phots, Products, & More"
I can't find Tivo Central on my TiVo. The TiVo version is 6.2a...
Any idea why it is missing?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the trick is you need to install an OLD version of Tivo Desktop - one that was released BEFORE Tivo-To-Go (hence no MAK required). On a Mac, this means TivoDesktop 1.9.3. I suspect you'll need a similar version (pre 2.0) if you're running Windows.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

For Windows, version 2.3a was the last one that worked with Dtivos. When installing the software, you skip over the MAK when it asks you. And like ForrestB said, you can only listen to music and view photos - you cannot transfer video. 

Java HMO also works, but it is not updated any longer. And the movies & weather sections stopped working the past couple months.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I believe pyTivo also works for music and photos.

"TiVo Central" is of course "DirecTV Central" on a DirecTivo.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you may want to consider javahmo instead of tivo desktop


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HellFish said:


> And the movies & weather sections stopped working the past couple months.


Again?


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I noticed that weather went away a while back. I get "WeatherContainer - Could not find AC ID for: <<my location>>".


bengalfreak said:


> Again?


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you ForrestB, HellFish, and wmcbrine
But I have a bigger problem now.

Since my Tivo was now networked I decided to try to get the latest software update from Tivo and maybe my Tivo Central would come back. It was good and bad. Good because I got software version 6.4a which is required for TivoDesktop (though I am going to try the options suggested by ForrestB, HellFish, and wmcbrine next). I guess 6.4a is good, but bad because the update squashed my PTVnet and my network connection does not work anymore.

I think I will first try to re-install PTVnet. Hopefully that will restore my USB port and get me back on the network.

Then I will try the other software previously mentioned before TivoDesktop.
However, if I do decide to go with a previous verision (compatible w/ DirecTivo) of TivoDesktop, does anyone know where I can get such a version? 

Thank you all.
You guys are the best!!!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Instantcake will wipe the drive and install 6.2a software - $19.99 http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm?AFID=12

6.2a is the preferred software for folks who network their DirecTivo's - because it contains MRV (multi-room viewing capability). This feature was dropped with newer software versions.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks ForrestB,

I already have Instantcake, but want to first try re-installing PTVnet with the 6.4a software and see if my USB port is enabled.
If not, I will start over with Instantcake.
I will let you know how I make out.

Thanks again!


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> Again?


Yes again, but I'm using other means to show this info on my TV that don't need updating every 6 months, so screw Directv.



lloydjs said:


> Good because I got software version 6.4a which is required for TivoDesktop (though I am going to try the options suggested by ForrestB, HellFish, and wmcbrine next).


6.2a works with Tivo Desktop v2.3a & Java HMO.

I don't think 6.4a offers anything that a hacked 6.2a already has. With a hacked 6.2a, you can undelete stuff via TWP, you can add soft padding via end pad plus (which I think is better than the padding offered by 6.4a), and you can do remote booking via gotomydvr. To my knowledge, 6.4a only takes some of the hidden features away, like MRV.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

HellFish said:


> Yes again, but I'm using other means to show this info on my TV that don't need updating every 6 months, so screw Directv.


DTV is not the one who breaks it.......


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

True, but I have some pent up resentment for DTV since it is the one that makes me manipulate the Tivo if I want to do things a normal Tivo can do like check the weather/showtimes. 

I'm sure you understand. Sorry for the off topic reply.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HellFish said:


> Yes again, but I'm using other means to show this info on my TV that don't need updating every 6 months, so screw Directv.
> 
> 6.2a works with Tivo Desktop v2.3a & Java HMO.
> 
> I don't think 6.4a offers anything that a hacked 6.2a already has. With a hacked 6.2a, you can undelete stuff via TWP, you can add soft padding via end pad plus (which I think is better than the padding offered by 6.4a), and you can do remote booking via gotomydvr. To my knowledge, 6.4a only takes some of the hidden features away, like MRV.


Sorry for the offtopic post, but how are you doing this? Are you using JavaHMO to pull up web pages or some other means?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Sorry for the offtopic post, but how are you doing this? Are you using JavaHMO to pull up web pages or some other means?


Totally off topic, but I use an old XBox running XBMC for Weather, movie showtimes (and trailers) and also music and photos. I only use my Tivo's HMO features for MRV anymore.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

We should move the weather discussion here.



Gunnyman said:


> Totally off topic, but I use an old XBox running XBMC for Weather, movie showtimes (and trailers) and also music and photos. I only use my Tivo's HMO features for MRV anymore.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

OK, I finally used InstantCake and PTVnet to get my DirecTiVo working again on my network. I looked into Java HMO but it seems you need to have the TiVo HMO service to use it. That is my problem. Because I have a DirecTivo, and not a standalone, I cannot sign up for HMO with Tivo. When I try from the Tivo website, I get an error message instructing me to contact DirecTV. I contacted DirecTV but they said HMO is "unavailable at this time"

All I want to do is play music on my Tivo from my PC. 

I am thinking about trying pyTivo but know nothing about it. Does anyone have any info on pyTivo? web link?

Also, under my DIRCETV CENTRAL screen I only see the following options:
Now Playing List
Watch Live TV
Pick Programs to Record
Messages & Setup
Standby

I don't see any option to play music or view photos. How do I access music or photo options?

Thank you,
Lloyd


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

ok, i found the pytivo website, not sure why i couldn't find it last night. i will look into pytivo next. any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

JavaHMO works fine with DirecTivos, I use it with mine all the time. I posted some instructions at DDB (forum/showthread.php?t=57235) which have details on current Java versions to use, etc. Even in its semi-operational state, it has the advantages of RSS feeds and Shoutcast streams built-in (as well as Music and Photos). 
Leave the "Media Access Key" blank.



lloydjs said:


> OK, I finally used InstantCake and PTVnet to get my DirecTiVo working again on my network. I looked into Java HMO but it seems you need to have the TiVo HMO service to use it. That is my problem. Because I have a DirecTivo, and not a standalone, I cannot sign up for HMO with Tivo. When I try from the Tivo website, I get an error message instructing me to contact DirecTV. I contacted DirecTV but they said HMO is "unavailable at this time"
> 
> All I want to do is play music on my Tivo from my PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

thank you djl25

I will try it again after reading the link you provided. I will let you know how I make out.

thanks again,
Lloyd


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

DJL25,

So ou are saying I do not need Tivo HMO service (paid service from Tivo) to use Java HMO; is this correct?

I just want to be sure before I try Java HMO again


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On a DirecTiVo, no (you enable it with a hack), on a Standalone, yes (part of the paid service features, so enabling it with a hack would be considered theft of services, and a forbidden topic).


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Classicsat,
OK, I have a series2 DirectTivo running 6.2 software so if I understand your last post, I don't need to purchase Tivo's HMO service.

Regarding accessing the music & photos on the Tivo:
I was looking at the screen shots on the Java HMO website and it shows a "Music & Photos" option in TiVo Central. In my DIRECTIVO Central screen I don't have "Music & Photos" listed. Why? How would I access the music & photos? I do have all of the other options listed in the screen shot - "Now Playing", "Watch Live TV",...


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

PTVnet doesn't hack tivoapp. google for superpatch.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

ok, I found the superpatch-6.2a.tcl file.
where do I put it and how do I exectue it?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

just like any other tcl file. put it wherever you want and 'tivosh filename.tcl'


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> just like any other tcl file. put it wherever you want and 'tivosh filename.tcl'


Thanks, I got to work.

Now, that I have the "music & photos" option I am trying to install JavaHMO. I am getting errors with the installation so I am going to try TiVoDesktop2-1.exe instead. Maybe this will work for me. I will let you know


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Success!

After unsuccessful attempts at trying to install Java HMO, I gave up on Java HMO and was able to find and install Tivo Desktop 2.3a. Tivo Desktop 2.3a is the latest version that works with directivo. Here is the link of the website I downloaded it from.

Java HMO was giving me the following error on install: "This program requires the installation of Java 2 JRE version 1.3. Aborting setup."

Instead of spending a lot of time trying to troubleshoot it I thought I would try Tivo Desktop. Now, I am able to view phots and listen to music with Tivo Desktop.

Thank you all, especially HellFish, ClassicSat, and Da Goon.

-Lloyd


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The first thing i had to do to get javaHMO to run was uninstall the current version of Java on my machine and install the exact version javaHMO was calling for. I'm gald you got Tivo Desktop to work, but there are a lot more options that work with javaHMO if you decide to pursue it again.


----------

